

Become the most frequent committer on Github - Mamady
https://github.com/Mamady/green-slate

======
kanzure
There's also these:

[https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti](https://github.com/gelstudios/gitfiti)

[https://github.com/will](https://github.com/will)

[https://github.com/kanzure/streak](https://github.com/kanzure/streak)

------
madsravn
I was slightly confused when I opened this link. I was pretty sure I didn't
click the "Here's the Most Idiotic and Brilliant App Ever " link which also
was on the front page at the time.

------
xr09
But that's cheating...

Do you want to work for a company that buys this lie and make them believe you
are a code machine?

That lie WILL bite you in the back some day.

~~~
ihsw
Personally I like to fuck with people who take themselves too seriously, and
those companies -- companies that put "fully public, open-source
contributions" at the top of their list of desirable (but not mandatory) job
postings -- are certainly full of themselves.

------
wereHamster

      > # make a change to file.rb
    

You don't need to change the file to create a commit. Just run this with
appropriate range of committer dates:

    
    
      > GIT_COMMITTER_DATE=? git commit --allow-empty;

~~~
Mamady
nice. Learning something new every day :)

------
gaelow
I like it, not because I like cheating but because I think it exemplifies how
bullshit this notion that more commits == more commited is, and how it
encourages people pulling shit all the time. Even Linus is mad about it xD

------
adregan
Is there a way to tell the most frequent committer on Github? Maybe if there
is Github could award a prize every month—a gift certificate to a pizza place
maybe?

(in secret of course)

~~~
cheeaun
Not sure about the most frequent ones, but there is a list of the most
"active" ones here: [http://git.io/top](http://git.io/top)

------
jonstjohn
I actually just started a challenge to do 100 commits in 100 days, and I'm up
to almost 70 (w/ a streak of 31). This seems so much easier :P

------
arelangi
And, how is this helpful you say?

~~~
delinka
By getting you that job with people who put more value on falsifiable data
than on actual skill.

~~~
ihsw
Public and open-source contributions aren't a measure of skill, in fact
they're not a measure of anything other than public and open-source
contributions.

Personally I try to keep all of my work as private as possible. There is no
particular reason, I'm just a private person.

Do you really want to work for a company that measures competence based on
pissing-contest and attention-whoring mentality?

~~~
delinka
"Public and open-source contributions aren't a measure of skill..."

Exactly. Because they're falsifiable. I'd personally rather work for people
who value skill, not falsifiable data.

~~~
Mamady
right but many companies try to take a shortcut - they think the best measure
of skill is github.

To be fair, it's hard to qualify "skill", so shortcuts are very tempting.

------
delinka
How long before this kind of thing causes GitHub to feel the pressure of
a[nother] DoS?

~~~
zeckalpha
It doesn't look like this makes a number of pushes, just a number of commits.

~~~
Mamady
correct. I should probably add "git push" to the instructions.

